
Show HN: TrackChanges – Share what you've changed - rogem002
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/trackchanges/apjhnklilfgkagjmiklcffnaggponkdc?ref=producthunt
======
rogem002
I had a client make the changes they wanted to the site in chrome dev tools,
then just send me screenshots. After ranting to a few friends, they had the
same experience. So I built this Chrome Extension :D

I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of it!

~~~
mattbgates
Always good to know who made changes! Nice tool, nice idea! :)

~~~
rogem002
Thank you!

